# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D printed prosthetics research survey

## MarkOT

Hello everyone,

I am in my second year of OT school at Midwestern University (Downers Grove, IL). My research team and I are conducting a research study regarding the current and future implications of 3D printed prosthetics in children with upper limb deficiencies. More specifically, we would like to know more about what the people who make 3D printed prosthetic devices think about the usefulness of them, and we would also like to get the perceptions of individuals who use a 3D printed prosthetic regarding what they like and dislike about their device. We have formulated a survey to help us answer some of these questions. The survey should take you no longer than 10-15 minutes to complete. If you have any experience with 3D printed prosthetics, please complete our survey and share it to anyone else who may be interested.

LINK TO SURVEY: https://redcap.midwestern.edu/surveys/?s=7XpGnZJEa7

Thank you

----------

